# Ayuda para un proyecto con micros o plcs para niños de educacion especial



## Aztroboy (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola ps soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaría que alguien pudiera ayudarme a desarrollar un proyecto donde se tenga que utilizar ya sea un micro controlador o un plc (siemens) sobre niños con discapacidad..había intentado en la idea de un teclado con 16 dígitos donde contengan las vocales y los números naturales pero no se ni por donde.. o algo parecido pero no se como se mete al display ni nada de eso..o una cama  que da pequeños impulsos eléctricos o un brazo electrico que ayude a mejorar  en los niños que no coordinan bien sus brazos. por favor. u,u


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 7, 2011)

Yo me apunto para ayudarte. Solo un consejo, utilizar un PLC para un "juguete" se me hace mucho desperdicio y sobre todo caro, opto mas por el uC. Sobre las ideas que propones, creo que la más sencilla es la del teclado. Aunado a este puedes ponerle una matriz de leds donde los pequeños puedan visualizar letras y números, algun buzzercito para hacer algunos sonidos y claro todo esto montado en un gabinete "atractivo". 

Saludos y bienvenido al foro


----------



## tatatira (Ago 8, 2011)

Y como piensan hacer el teclado?


----------

